# HDD Entkoppeln



## LeCPU (3. August 2011)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit lese ich immer häufiger, dass man die Festplatte entkoppeln sollte. 
Was brauche ich dafür und geht das in jedem Case?

Ich habe ein CM 690 II mit Laufwerkschächten. Meine Festplatte ist eine Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB.


Grüße


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (3. August 2011)

Ja das kenne ich das Problem schliesch mich mit der Frage einfach dem TE an 
meine WD ist extrem laut habe die WD Caviar Blue mit 500GB.

Alles ist leise in meine PC bis auf die HDD -.-
und das nervt


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2011)

Pauschal kann man nicht sagen, ob man eine HDD entkoppeln sollte oder nicht. Der Sinn einer solchen Aktion ist, die Übertragung von Vibrationen der Festplatte auf das Gehäuse zu verhindern - wenn einen die Festplatte nicht stört, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, diese zu entkoppeln.
In der Regel benötigt man nur einen freien 5,25-Schacht (wo ansonsten ein optisches Laufwerk reinkommt), dann nimmt man einen Festplattenentkoppler, baut die Festplatte ein und setzt dann alles ins Gehäuse.
Ein sehr gutes Modell ist dieses hier: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer (4044951000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zu beachten ist, dass durch das Entkoppeln nicht nur die Vibrationen bei der Festplatte bleiben, sondern auch die Wärme nicht mehr über das Gehäuse abgeführt werden kann. Bei deiner Festplatte sehe ich da aber kein Problem.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: es kommt auch darauf an, was für Lärm die Festplatte genau macht. Wenn der Motor beispielsweist sehr hochfrequent surrt, dann bringt das Entkoppeln eher weniger. In so einem Fall sollte man die Festplatte komplett "einschließen", ich habe mit Scythe Quiet Drive Festplattenkühler (SQD-1000) | Geizhals.at EU sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

Die Spinpoint F3 mit 500 GB ist, dadurch dass sie nur einen Platter hat, bereits sehr leise. Entkoppeln musst Du nur, wenn Dich Vibrationen oder Zugriffsgeräusche stören.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. August 2011)

...und mit Laufwerkschächten für exakt 3,5", gehts sowieso nicht ordentlich zu machen!!!

Die teurere Alternative wäre der Ersatz durch eine SSD, oder billiger, ein Gehäuse welches ohne Laufwerkschächte ist und dadurch alle Optionen offen hält. (z.B. Sharkoon Rebel9 Eco/Pro Eco)

Im Beispielgehäuse setze ich z.B. Hosenbundgummi ein (10m= 1,00€), der zweimal gekreutzt im mittleren Schlaufenfeld die HDD einklemmt.

Das Ganze 2x und die Entkoppelung ist Perfekt!


----------



## LeCPU (3. August 2011)

@Cuddleman: Hosengummi ?  

@Softy: Ja, ich bin mal ganz nah an die F3 drangegangen und die ist wirklich sehr leise...


Vielen Dank


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Grob zusammenfassen kann man das so: Wenn deine Festplatte noch deutlich rattert (also Zugriffsgeräusche zeigt) und du das gern leiser haben möchtest und/oder dein PC leiser wird, wenn du ihn anhebst (Vibrationen werden dann durch die Hand gedämpft), kannst du mit Entkopplern die Lautstärke der Festplatte verringern.


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Grob zusammenfassen kann man das so: Wenn deine Festplatte noch deutlich rattert (also Zugriffsgeräusche zeigt) und du das gern leiser haben möchtest und/oder dein PC leiser wird, wenn du ihn anhebst (Vibrationen werden dann durch die Hand gedämpft), kannst du mit Entkopplern die Lautstärke der Festplatte verringern.



Oder wenn er leiser wird, wenn man die Seitenwände anfasst. Die bilden in der Regel den besten Klangkörper für Vibrationen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Oder wenn er leiser wird, wenn man die Seitenwände anfasst. Die bilden in der Regel den besten Klangkörper für Vibrationen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Oder so  Den deutlichsten Effekt merkt man aber erst beim Anheben.


----------

